# Holdsworth's method for devloping chords



## vontetzianos (Mar 28, 2009)

Just thought I'd share this. There's some useful stuff in here.


----------



## TimothyLeary (Mar 28, 2009)

This man gives me fuckin crazy.

So what he mean is for ex. : we have a C major scale and we want to play a Dm chord, instead of just do a inversion of Dm chord, we go to the minor scale of D and take some other chords related to the Dm scale? So how can be a Dm chord again? If the notes changing? Or is that the aim?

thanks for the video, i've been looking for it.


----------



## distressed_romeo (Mar 28, 2009)

TimothyLeary said:


> This man gives me fuckin crazy.
> 
> So what he mean is for ex. : we have a C major scale and we want to play a Dm chord, instead of just do a inversion of Dm chord, we go to the minor scale of D and take some other chords related to the Dm scale? So how can be a Dm chord again? If the notes changing? Or is that the aim?
> 
> thanks for the video, i've been looking for it.



Yeah exactly. In that case, he'd play a cluster of notes from D Dorian, hearing them as being relative to the root of the ii chord in C. For instance, he might play F C G A, and would hear them as being the min3rd, min7th, 11th and 5th of the ii chord. It's a fascinating method, but really takes a life-time of experimenting to master.
If you want some good voicings like this to play with, Scott Henderson's 'Jazz Guitar Chord Method' is really cheap and gives you a load of them, with an explanation about how they can function over different root notes.


----------



## ShadyDavey (Mar 28, 2009)

Ah, anything with Scott Henderson is purewinnage. I must admit that its another aspect of Allan's style so thats incredibly undervalued by a lot of people who are drawn to the insane legato lines to their detriment.


----------



## TimothyLeary (Mar 28, 2009)

distressed_romeo said:


> Yeah exactly. In that case, he'd play a cluster of notes from D Dorian, hearing them as being relative to the root of the ii chord in C. For instance, he might play F C G A, and would hear them as being the min3rd, min7th, 11th and 5th of the ii chord. It's a fascinating method, but really takes a life-time of experimenting to master.
> If you want some good voicings like this to play with, Scott Henderson's 'Jazz Guitar Chord Method' is really cheap and gives you a load of them, with an explanation about how they can function over different root notes.



Thanks for the tip, i've just order it from amazon, very cheap indeed.

But if we have a C major scale and want to substitute de Dm chord for another one from Dm scale, we may whant to play Bb major chord, but it will sound "bad" because the C major scale has no Bb.

So we only can use the notes from Dm scale that are relationated with the Major scale. So it's like "split" the C major scale in his modes and find the chord we want from the mode we want, in this case will be the Dorian mode of C because we want a Dm chord.


----------



## Apophis (Mar 28, 2009)

I love his style


----------



## vontetzianos (Mar 28, 2009)

ShadyDavey said:


> Ah, anything with Scott Henderson is purewinnage. I must admit that its another aspect of Allan's style so thats incredibly undervalued by a lot of people who are drawn to the insane legato lines to their detriment.


 
Agreed. Everyone seems so captivated by the legato, which they should be, but they don't see he has such knowledge in a range of different areas, this being just a small one.


----------



## Excalibur (Mar 28, 2009)

His chordal knowledge is amazing, if anybody wants a copy of the FULL VHS, I've got it floating around on my comp, should only take me a few hours to upload


----------



## vontetzianos (Mar 30, 2009)

Excalibur said:


> His chordal knowledge is amazing, if anybody wants a copy of the FULL VHS, I've got it floating around on my comp, should only take me a few hours to upload


 

 That would be great.


----------



## ShadyDavey (Mar 30, 2009)

vontetzianos said:


> That would be great.





It certainly would!


----------



## Excalibur (Mar 30, 2009)

Okies, it's about 700MB, so if anyone knows a FREE uploading website, I'll have it up


----------



## ShadyDavey (Mar 30, 2009)

I don't know of any free ones sadly - I had the same problem recently 

Oh wait, that said:

http://www.4shared.com/

5gb space, with the only real limitation being that only one person can DL a file at a time.


----------



## Excalibur (Mar 30, 2009)

It only lets me upload 100 MB at a time


----------



## labelthief (Apr 2, 2009)

i'm also curious to view it.
MEGAUPLOAD - The leading online storage and file delivery service
RapidShare: Easy Filehosting


----------



## freepower (Apr 3, 2009)

I'd warn against buying "Melody chords for guitar", though. Allan is a phenomenal player - but I must say, a poor teacher. Although he is fantastic to learn from, and has very interesting approaches to music, he does make things sound a lot more difficult than they are a lot of time. 

On the other hand, get hold of "Reaching for the Uncommon Chord" asap, fucking amazing book, although only a short segment of his improv is transcribed. His use of chord voicings is incredible.

Not to mention the technique required to play those things cleanly. I've got pretty stretchy hands and they destroy me.


----------



## vontetzianos (Apr 4, 2009)

freepower said:


> I'd warn against buying "Melody chords for guitar", though. Allan is a phenomenal player - but I must say, a poor teacher. Although he is fantastic to learn from, and has very interesting approaches to music, he does make things sound a lot more difficult than they are a lot of time.
> 
> On the other hand, get hold of "Reaching for the Uncommon Chord" asap, fucking amazing book, although only a short segment of his improv is transcribed. His use of chord voicings is incredible.
> 
> Not to mention the technique required to play those things cleanly. I've got pretty stretchy hands and they destroy me.


 
+1. Sometimes I find the way he explains certain things a little vague. Although he is great to learn from.

And yes, reaching for the uncommon chord is an awesome book. Anyone who wants to get into holdsworth's chordal playing MUST have this book.


----------



## Excalibur (Apr 4, 2009)

labelthief said:


> i'm also curious to view it.
> MEGAUPLOAD - The leading online storage and file delivery service
> RapidShare: Easy Filehosting


Limits 200, I need 700+


----------



## plyta (Apr 5, 2009)

Just google ""Allan Holdsworth Instructional" torrent" and you'll be able to download it. 

There are 2 torrents floating: one is ~800 Mb mpg vid file and the other is ~3 Gb dvd file pack. dvd is of slightly better quality, but it's home-made, so there is only one cheesy menu in dvdplayer mode.


----------



## Excalibur (Apr 5, 2009)

plyta said:


> Just google ""Allan Holdsworth Instructional" torrent" and you'll be able to download it.
> 
> There are 2 torrents floating: one is ~800 Mb mpg vid file and the other is ~3 Gb dvd file pack. dvd is of slightly better quality, but it's home-made, so there is only one cheesy menu in dvdplayer mode.


Hardly anybody seeds for it though, so they'll be there for a while =/


----------



## ShadyDavey (Apr 5, 2009)

Just split the files with something like File Splitters, freeware and multi-platform: HJSplit ?


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Apr 5, 2009)

I am now thoughruly (sp?) confused.


----------



## TimothyLeary (Apr 5, 2009)

TimothyLeary said:


> Thanks for the tip, i've just order it from amazon, very cheap indeed.
> 
> But if we have a C major scale and want to substitute de Dm chord for another one from Dm scale, we may whant to play Bb major chord, but it will sound "bad" because the C major scale has no Bb.
> 
> So we only can use the notes from Dm scale that are relationated with the Major scale. So it's like "split" the C major scale in his modes and find the chord we want from the mode we want, in this case will be the Dorian mode of C because we want a Dm chord.



Up.. if anyone could answer I appreciate. 


for the holdsworth wanters, i have only the book and the cd in audio, not video. if anyone want, please say.


----------



## ShadyDavey (Apr 5, 2009)

I wouldn't mind a copy of that amigo, would be good to have in my library 

Not entirely sure of an answer to your question - Mike or Phi would be the ones to ask I reckon.


----------



## plyta (Apr 5, 2009)

Excalibur said:


> Hardly anybody seeds for it though, so they'll be there for a while =/



dvd took me ~2 days and that video only ~2 hours.


----------



## Holy Katana (Apr 9, 2009)

It's on YouTube now.


----------



## willhopero (Apr 13, 2009)

Thanks, any time someone disects Holdsworth its always welcome. The guy is a mad scientist.


----------

